# trailer repair or replace?



## cardinaljosh88 (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a 16' trailer for my aluminum boat. The side rails where the light wiring goes thru have broken in half. The trailer hasn't been moved for quite some time. My question is; Would it be a better idea to weld the trailer I have or to look for another one. I am on a bit of a tight budget but also don't want to get in to something that is going to take forever to fix. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Winddog (Nov 13, 2013)

Hard to tell with out pictures.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 13, 2013)

If the rust has only compromised the frame in the one spot where it's broken, you could probably sleeve it (for rect or sq tubing) or, fish-plate it (for channel or angle frame)

In either case, use a piece of material that extends several inches on either side of the compromised area, so you can tie it in to something strong.


----------



## cardinaljosh88 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks PSG-1. I did not even think of that. I am pretty sure that will be the way I go.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Not a problem, I deal with this type of thing all the time. As you can imagine, here around saltwater, nothing lasts forever, especially trailers.


----------

